# Theraband Cheaper than 107s?



## M.J

Let me start off by saying that I'm not ZDP-189. This post is largely unscientific based largely on personal experience and conjecture. Ok then.
Those that know me through the forum know that I like my Chinese tubes. Unfortunately an issue with my hands (an old injury to the thumb of my left hand, in particular) is making it harder for me to use tubes due to their heavier draw. I have a lifetime of shooting ahead of me but if I permanately mess up my hands that will be bad. So I've been looking into other kinds of bands that draw lighter but still produce good speed and are inexpensive. Oh, and last as long as possible because I hate making bands. Is that too much to ask?








I've had 107 bands around since I started shooting and like them alot for general plinking but find them unacceptably slow for tournament shooting. Taper-cutting them (15mm to 10mm) helps alot, bringing speed up into traditional flatband territory. But they don't last very long. I've made a bunch of these sets over the last year and don't think I've ever had a set go more than 400 shots vs the 900 or so I usually get out of straight-cuts.
A conversation in Chat last night with NaturalFork Ray got me thinking about the real cost of Theraband. TB Gold in particular since it lasts longer and you can get away with one layer of it as opposed to multiple layers of Black, Blue or Green. I set out to find out the real cost of a set of 107s vs a set of TBG in various cuts.
Here's the 107s: Staples store link . Call it $8/per box for ease of calculation. 50 bands, 25 bandsets (unless you have a really, really short draw and can use them half-cut), *32 cents per set*, *straight-cut or tapered*. And you have a third of the band left over which you can use to pad the walls of your rubber room








Moving on, here's the e-bay search result page for TBG: flea bay . Let's say $10 for 6"wide by 6' long, free shipping. I think you can get more for less if you buy the bigger roll but I wanted to keep cash outlays roughly the same.
I cut my pieces 8" long for my 34" draw. This is what I'm basing my numbers on.
First a *straight 3/4" cut*. From the piece I specified you would get 36 sets for *28 cents per set *. This would be a fine place to start and with careful tying I don't see why these wouldn't last as long as a set of straight 107s
If you go with a *7/8"x5/8" taper *you would get the same 36 sets for the same *28 cents per set*. These are very zippy with 3/8" or 7/16" steel and superior to tapered 107s in terms of speed. Longevity unknown but it's a very middle of the road taper at about 3:2 so I wouldn't expect it to be any less than the <400 shots of the tapered 107s.
If you prefer bigger ammo (1/2" steel, .44 cal lead, 7/16" steel) you could go with a set of *1"x3/4" tapered *bands. You would get 27 sets of these out of your sheet at a cost of *37 cents per set. *I would expect these to work great and last a long time considering the mild 4:3 taper.
I also appriecate the pain-in-the-ass factor of cutting TB bands vs 107s. I can't put a price on your time, that's up to you. Just throwing it out there. Sometimes things aren't as we think they are.


----------



## Rayshot

good post MJ. here is some info to add to your info, bands are 7 3/4 tie to tie and draw 31+- . All are unscientific results.

107 tapered full (15mm)to 10mm-___draw wt 13.2 lbs___3/8 fps= 197____7/16fps +183
TG 22mm straight------------------------draw wt 12.6-------------------208+----------------195

I am getting very good life from the 22mm TG. Haven't counted but typically must be 1000+


----------



## M.J

Rayshot said:


> good post MJ. here is some info to add to your info, bands are 7 3/4 tie to tie and draw 31+- . All are unscientific results.
> 
> 107 tapered full (15mm)to 10mm-	draw wt 13.2 lbs 3/8 fps= 197 7/16fps +183
> TG 22mm straight 12.6 208+ 195
> 
> I am getting very good life from the 22mm TG. Haven't counted but typically must be 1000+


Great info Ray, thanks!


----------



## Rayshot

M_J said:


> good post MJ. here is some info to add to your info, bands are 7 3/4 tie to tie and draw 31+- . All are unscientific results.
> 
> 107 tapered full (15mm)to 10mm-	draw wt 13.2 lbs 3/8 fps= 197 7/16fps +183
> TG 22mm straight 12.6 208+ 195
> 
> I am getting very good life from the 22mm TG. Haven't counted but typically must be 1000+


Great info Ray, thanks!
[/quote]

All for the community. Re check the info had to edit it cause when postin it took all the spaces away and made a muddled mess.

See above now


----------



## Henry the Hermit

There are some costs associated with cutting TB that you don't have with 107s, though. To cut your own bands from sheet latex (TB) you need tools for making a precise cut, and in my case at least, tape to make sure the cuts are straight. For 107s all you need is a sharp pocket knife, or scissors if you want to get fancy. Also, there is a certain amount of skill needed to make proper cuts and even the smallest nick can result in a broken band.

Not trying to start an argument, just pointing out that raw cost of rubber is only part of the cost of the completed bands. When considering cost, you should also consider your time and how important it is to you. One of the things I love about slingshots is that despite their simplicity, the potential for exploring their construction and use is limitless.


----------



## M.J

Agreed, Henry.
I've been using the "tape it to a cutting board and cut with a razor" method. I'll probably get a rotary cutter and mat soon ($14 locally for a Fiskars set).


----------



## NaturalFork

Thera is very cheap. I picked up 6 yards for under ten bucks of black.. that is a lot more band sets than you can get by spending the same amount on 107s. But 107s also in most cases as mentioned above last a lot longer. I don't know exactly the shot counts but I still speculate thera to be a little cheaper in the long run.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J

NaturalFork said:


> Thera is very cheap. I picked up 6 yards for under ten bucks of black.. that is a lot more band sets than you can get by spending the same amount on 107s. But 107s also in most cases as mentioned above last a lot longer. I don't know exactly the shot counts but I still speculate thera to be a little cheaper in the long run.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


Still going to send me that cutter?


----------



## NaturalFork

M_J said:


> Thera is very cheap. I picked up 6 yards for under ten bucks of black.. that is a lot more band sets than you can get by spending the same amount on 107s. But 107s also in most cases as mentioned above last a lot longer. I don't know exactly the shot counts but I still speculate thera to be a little cheaper in the long run.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


Still going to send me that cutter?








[/quote]

Wow I read your original analysis wrong on my phone .... much better in a regular browser. Anyway ... sure I will send it! ..... of course you might be better off buying one at this point. It takes me forever to get to the post office.


----------



## Knoll

At some point in near future I'll definitely give cutting my own latex/TB. Have, so far, been reluctant to invest in the cutter/mat stuff. Thanks for the analysis.


----------



## M.J

NaturalFork said:


> . Anyway ... sure I will send it! ..... of course you might be better off buying one at this point. It takes me forever to get to the post office.


No prob, was going to buy one this weekend.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

That is a good price! I think though that a standard Thera-bands exercise band is 5 feet by 5 1/2 inches wide. In fact that is less than distributer pricing. -- Tex


----------



## Charles

M_J said:


> Let me start off by saying that I'm not ZDP-189. This post is largely unscientific based largely on personal experience and conjecture. Ok then.
> Those that know me through the forum know that I like my Chinese tubes. Unfortunately an issue with my hands (an old injury to the thumb of my left hand, in particular) is making it harder for me to use tubes due to their heavier draw. I have a lifetime of shooting ahead of me but if I permanately mess up my hands that will be bad. So I've been looking into other kinds of bands that draw lighter but still produce good speed and are inexpensive. Oh, and last as long as possible because I hate making bands. Is that too much to ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had 107 bands around since I started shooting and like them alot for general plinking but find them unacceptably slow for tournament shooting. Taper-cutting them (15mm to 10mm) helps alot, bringing speed up into traditional flatband territory. But they don't last very long. I've made a bunch of these sets over the last year and don't think I've ever had a set go more than 400 shots vs the 900 or so I usually get out of straight-cuts.
> A conversation in Chat last night with NaturalFork Ray got me thinking about the real cost of Theraband. TB Gold in particular since it lasts longer and you can get away with one layer of it as opposed to multiple layers of Black, Blue or Green. I set out to find out the real cost of a set of 107s vs a set of TBG in various cuts.
> Here's the 107s: Staples store link . Call it $8/per box for ease of calculation. 50 bands, 25 bandsets (unless you have a really, really short draw and can use them half-cut), *32 cents per set*, *straight-cut or tapered*. And you have a third of the band left over which you can use to pad the walls of your rubber room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving on, here's the e-bay search result page for TBG: flea bay . Let's say $10 for 6"wide by 6' long, free shipping. I think you can get more for less if you buy the bigger roll but I wanted to keep cash outlays roughly the same.
> I cut my pieces 8" long for my 34" draw. This is what I'm basing my numbers on.
> First a *straight 3/4" cut*. From the piece I specified you would get 36 sets for *28 cents per set *. This would be a fine place to start and with careful tying I don't see why these wouldn't last as long as a set of straight 107s
> If you go with a *7/8"x5/8" taper *you would get the same 36 sets for the same *28 cents per set*. These are very zippy with 3/8" or 7/16" steel and superior to tapered 107s in terms of speed. Longevity unknown but it's a very middle of the road taper at about 3:2 so I wouldn't expect it to be any less than the <400 shots of the tapered 107s.
> If you prefer bigger ammo (1/2" steel, .44 cal lead, 7/16" steel) you could go with a set of *1"x3/4" tapered *bands. You would get 27 sets of these out of your sheet at a cost of *37 cents per set. *I would expect these to work great and last a long time considering the mild 4:3 taper.
> I also appriecate the pain-in-the-ass factor of cutting TB bands vs 107s. I can't put a price on your time, that's up to you. Just throwing it out there. Sometimes things aren't as we think they are.


I would suggest a slight revision of the figures. First of all, those bands are only 5 feet long, not 6. Secondly, at least the ones I actually received are only 5.5 inches wide, not 6 inches.

In my case, for my draw, I need 10 inch long bands. That means I will get 6 chunks of TBG 10 inches long and 5.5 inches wide. For bands comparable to the 107s, suppose we cut the TBG into 3/4 inch wide strips. That means that each chunk will yield 7 single bands. So from a piece of TBG that is 5 feet long and 5.5 inches wide, I will get 42 single bands ... with a very little bit left over if I am careful, useful for ties.

Here in Canada, I do not see any option for free shipping. The listed cost of the bands plus shipping comes to over $15 from one vendor and over $14 for another vendor. So let's just say $15 for an average. That means that each single band costs about $.36 ... which is $.72 for a band set.

As for 107s, it depends on where you are. In Canada, if there is an Office Depot close, you can get a box of 50 Sparco 107s (mine actually had 52) for $8.02. In the US, Staples carries Alliance 107s at $8.29. Of course there will be sales tax on these items, so let us be generous and say $9. If there is no store near you, then you will have to pay shipping in Canada, although you may get free shipping in the US. Ignoring shipping, $9 for 50 single bands works out to $.18 per band ... which is $.36 per band set.

In summary, the 107s come in at half the price of TBG, at least for me here in Canada. And even for you in the US, if you adjust the measurement of the TBG to 5 feet and 5.5 inches, the price difference still favors the 107s, though perhaps by not very much.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork

Tex-Shooter said:


> That is a good price! I think though that a standard Thera-bands exercise band is 5 feet by 5 1/2 inches wide. In fact that is less than distributer pricing. -- Tex


hmmm ... maybe I did pay more? I need to go back and check my receipts!


----------



## Hrawk

M_J said:


> 50 bands, 25 bandsets (unless you have a really, really short draw and can use them half-cut)


Why not use 109's then ? Wouldn't 50 bands then give you 50 band sets ?


----------



## pop shot

78 sets from a 6m roll at 9" x 22.5mm straight or25/20mm taper. $35 a 6m roll. About .50 a set. a little work, but more speed and longevity.


----------



## Charles

Hrawk said:


> 50 bands, 25 bandsets (unless you have a really, really short draw and can use them half-cut)


Why not use 109's then ? Wouldn't 50 bands then give you 50 band sets ?
[/quote]

You have mentioned 109s before, but I have never seen them. Do you have a source?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Hrawk

Any of your usual rubber band suppliers should be able to get them for you. They are just the next size up from 107's.

105's - 5" x 5/8"
107's - 7" x 5/8"
109's - 9" x 5/8"


----------



## M.J

One of the disadvantages of buying online is that you don't get to measure in person. A couple of the ads listed the pieces as 6" wide, which is where I got the basis for my figures. They may have been rounding up.
Ok Charles, you win. If you like your bands really long, really wide or live in Canada then none of this applies to you.


----------



## Charles

Hrawk said:


> Any of your usual rubber band suppliers should be able to get them for you. They are just the next size up from 107's.
> 
> 105's - 5" x 5/8"
> 107's - 7" x 5/8"
> 109's - 9" x 5/8"


If you find a source, by all means let us know. I can't find them listed on Office Depot, Staples, or Amazon.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Charles

M_J said:


> One of the disadvantages of buying online is that you don't get to measure in person. A couple of the ads listed the pieces as 6" wide, which is where I got the basis for my figures. They may have been rounding up.
> Ok Charles, you win. If you like your bands really long, really wide or live in Canada then none of this applies to you.


Sorry, MJ. I did not mean it as a competition. I was just pointing out that the comparison does not favor TBG for many of us. If TBG is cheaper for you and longevity is similar, then certainly the speed factor would dictate TBG.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Hrawk

Here is my current cut for TBG.

I use this for 2 reasons
I get easilly over 1000 shots per set at an 85cm draw
There is no wastage of rubber
I get 120 full sets of bands with pouch ties from a single roll.

Speed is adequate for target shooting using 3/8 steel or 14mm marbles (same weight for both)

Taking the current Amazon price for a roll @ $37.99, that equates to $0.31 per band set.

You can also buy these rolls cheaper than Amazon, further reducing the cost per band set.

Ill get weight and speed measurements added soon.


----------



## Hrawk

One of my Dragons wearing the above mentioned band sets:


----------



## Charles

These bands would be way to short for me. 180 mm is only 7 inches. I start with a band length of 10 inches (254 mm). By the time I attach the pouch and tie to the forks, I have used 2 inches (51 mm), giving me a band length of 8 inches (203 mm). My draw length is 42 inches (107 mm). I do not think I could comfortably do with less than an 8 inch band length.

Something seems a bit off about your suggestions for cutting your bands. If I start with an untied, unattached band length of 7 inches, I am going to loose about 2 inches attaching pouch and fork. Just have a look at my Mutant Ninja in the Homemade thread. I use Chinese cuffs at the pouch and standard rubber band ties at the forks ... nothing special. So I would be left with a slack band length of only 5 inches (12.7 cm). If I drew that out to 70 cm, that would be an elongation of 551%, not the 330% you propose on your chart.

Now look at your picture. According to your shared design for your Dragon slingshot, it is 140 mm long. In your photo, your bands, after pouch and fork attachment, are rather longer than the slingshot. So your bands must have been cut longer than 180 mm.

Obviously there is something I am not understanding here.









Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Hrawk

Your point being ?

I was not recommending that cut to you, I was simply describing my own personal favourite cut for TBG.

You say my bands look longer than my slingshot ? Well of course they do, 160mm > 140mm.

It takes you 2 extra inches of rubber to tie off a bandset ? WOW. I use 10mm extra and still end up trimming some off. You are wasting a serious amount of rubber. You need to work on your tying technique.

Now for some basic math:

850mm - 160mm = 690mm
690mm / 160mm = 4.3125mm
4.3125mm x 100 = 431.25mm
Therefore elongation is 431.25 %
I rounded this off to 430%

You get it now ?


----------



## Charles

Sorry, I still do not get your table. Let me go through some examples from it. You give draw length and percent elongation.

70 cm, 330% ... that means the tied and pouched bands must have a length of 70/3.3 = 21.2 cm = 212 mm

75 cm, 400% ... that means the tied and pouched bands must have a length of 80/4.2 = 20 cm = 200 mm

85 cm, 430% ....................................................................................................... 85/4.3 = 19.8 cm = 198 mm

90 cm, 460% ........................................................................................................ 90/ 460 = 19.6 cm = 196 mm

95 cm, 495% ......................................................................................................... 95/4.95 = 19.2 cm = 192 mm

100 cm, 525% ........................................................................................................ 100/5.25 = 19 cm = 190 mm

So in all of these cases from your table, the tied and pouched band length is longer than your indicated cut band length. Now, I am willing to believe a lot of things, but I have yet to see anyone who can put bands on a pouch and then tie the bands to the forks, and yet come out with a band length longer than that to which the bands were originally cut.

If you are really cutting your bands to an original length of only 180 cm (7.1 inches), then you could make two bands out of a single 107 rubber band, and I suppose that should be the basis of a price comparison.

For me, I like to have a band length of 8 inches, after attaching the pouch and tieing the bands to the forks; that's 8 inches from the fork to the cuff. At a 42 inch draw length, that is in the neighborhood of 500% elongation. But of course that is just my preference and the way I shoot.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Hrawk

Honestly Charles, If you choose to do it differently, good for you.

However, for the sake of humouring the general populous, I will set it out in a way that the average 4th grader can understand.

What is 100% of 10 ?

That's right, 10

What is 200% of 10, yep, you guessed right, 20

What is 430% of 10, again, I think you get it, 43

In your above calculations, you are failing to subtract the original length of the bands before elongation calculation is performed.

Elongation is the amount of length/distance/stretch beyond the original measurement.

Lets do that now shall we, with the correct measurements this time.

70cm - 16 cm = 54cm
54cm / 16cm = 3.375

75cm - 16cm = 58cm
58cm / 16cm = 3.625

80cm - 16cm = 64cm
64cm / 16cm = 4cm

Shall I continue ?


----------



## NaturalFork

Charles knows everything there is to know about slingshots. Remember that people.


----------



## Charles

Tsk, tsk, Hrawk. Try to stay calm ...







The problem is not one of basic mathematics, and I seriously doubt there is much you could teach me about that. There was just a bit of ambiguity about the term "elongation" and exactly what your percentages represent. And I do thank you for clearing that up.

As for price comparisons, cutting 7 inch bands from 107 rubber bands, the price comes out at $.16 per set ... you get 2 strips 7 inches long from each rubber band. (Actually, on the bands that I have, you get two strips 7.25 inches long.) That is still significantly cheaper than your suggestion of cutting TBG bands at 7 inches ... cheaper by half.

A 7 inch total band length, before pouch or fork tie, just does not work for me. But if it works for you, then that is great!

Sorry to upset you ... that was not my intention.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

NaturalFork said:


> Charles knows everything there is to know about slingshots. Remember that people.


Nahhh ... I am always learning something new. That is what makes it fun!









Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## AZshooter

Like many here I can`t find #109`s avaiable in the USA...You might also consider another souce for your #107 /#105 bands...Dykema Rubber sells #107 ( 2 pounds minimum ) for $6 a pound plus $5 post ( 4 days to AZ )...90% rubber and no softening agents added like Alliance uses...Larger buys might bring better price (if thats practical)....Cost , time, and equipment for cutting your own seem unreasoable in comparison...


----------



## blindhari

Gentlemen;
Please pardon my temerity interupting two distinguished gentlemen from the British empire, but here in the American Southwest, the solution would be for each of you to send the other a slingshot for comparison. This would give each of you a chance to more gracefully, academicaly, and creatively put forth your views. Lacking a full confidence in the other persons dispassionate objectivity, you could each send me an example and I would be willing to do the comparison with clinical detatachment. 
I am Gentlemen at your service;

blindhari
(Sometimes Known as the Bird Who Feathers His Own Nest)


----------



## Rockape66

*Blindhari, I don't remember slingshots in the Horseclans novels. Slings; many, many.*


----------



## Andy

blindhari said:


> Gentlemen;
> Please pardon my temerity interupting two distinguished gentlemen from the British empire, but here in the American Southwest, the solution would be for each of you to send the other a slingshot for comparison. This would give each of you a chance to more gracefully, academicaly, and creatively put forth your views. Lacking a full confidence in the other persons dispassionate objectivity, you could each send me an example and I would be willing to do the comparison with clinical detatachment.
> I am Gentlemen at your service;
> 
> blindhari
> (Sometimes Known as the Bird Who Feathers His Own Nest)


----------



## M.J

...sorry I brought it up.
To recap: TBG isn't as expensive or fragile as I thought.
That is all.


----------



## Charles

M_J said:


> ...sorry I brought it up.
> To recap: TBG isn't as expensive or fragile as I thought.
> That is all.


I agree totally, MJ. No matter how you cut them, at less than a buck a band, most anyone can afford them. And fragility has a great deal to do with how much they are stressed. Those who reach for extreme velocities will have shorter band life. Those who are comfortable with more moderate velocities will have a longer band life. And a five foot band of TBG will make a heck of a lot of bands.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Rayshot

Charles said:


> ...sorry I brought it up.
> To recap: TBG isn't as expensive or fragile as I thought.
> That is all.


I agree totally, MJ. No matter how you cut them, at less than a buck a band, most anyone can afford them. And fragility has a great deal to do with how much they are stressed. Those who reach for extreme velocities will have shorter band life. Those who are comfortable with more moderate velocities will have a longer band life. And a five foot band of TBG will make a heck of a lot of bands.

Cheers ....... Charles
[/quote]

Two good summations. There are a few good bits of info on TG cutting and sizes, speeds and longevity in some comments.


----------



## blindhari

Charels and Hwrak,
If you are ever near Sedona, Az. USA, stop in. I will make fresh coffee and my wife will make fresh choclate chip cookies as my way of apologising for my post. Moderators have a tough job and it is one I could not do at all well. I have worked before as a mediator never as a moderator, for some reason I can not help inputing my own thoughts. 
Again my apology for my interuption,

blindhari

By the way if you do get by here I know where flying rats, (pigeons), exist in prolific numbers and need a little judicious thining from time to time. I prefer using a muledeer fork, fitted spanish style with chained rubber bands, somewhat like a gypsy poacher


----------



## Imperial

M_J said:


> ...sorry I brought it up.
> To recap: TBG isn't as expensive or fragile as I thought.
> That is all.


lol , so... all this confusion is all your fault !  







good thing i consider this a hobby and not a science .


----------



## Charles

blindhari said:


> Charels and Hwrak,
> If you are ever near Sedona, Az. USA, stop in. I will make fresh coffee and my wife will make fresh choclate chip cookies as my way of apologising for my post. Moderators have a tough job and it is one I could not do at all well. I have worked before as a mediator never as a moderator, for some reason I can not help inputing my own thoughts.
> Again my apology for my interuption,
> 
> blindhari
> 
> By the way if you do get by here I know where flying rats, (pigeons), exist in prolific numbers and need a little judicious thining from time to time. I prefer using a muledeer fork, fitted spanish style with chained rubber bands, somewhat like a gypsy poacher


Thank you for your very kind invitation! You just never know where I might turn up. If I am ever in your area, for sure I will let you know.

No need for an apology. Everyone here should be able to jump into any thread. Always good to hear more voices. And I appreciated your humor.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

M_J said:


> Let me start off by saying that I'm not ZDP-189. This post is largely unscientific based largely on personal experience and conjecture. Ok then.
> Those that know me through the forum know that I like my Chinese tubes. Unfortunately an issue with my hands (an old injury to the thumb of my left hand, in particular) is making it harder for me to use tubes due to their heavier draw. I have a lifetime of shooting ahead of me but if I permanately mess up my hands that will be bad. So I've been looking into other kinds of bands that draw lighter but still produce good speed and are inexpensive. Oh, and last as long as possible because I hate making bands. Is that too much to ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had 107 bands around since I started shooting and like them alot for general plinking but find them unacceptably slow for tournament shooting. Taper-cutting them (15mm to 10mm) helps alot, bringing speed up into traditional flatband territory. But they don't last very long. I've made a bunch of these sets over the last year and don't think I've ever had a set go more than 400 shots vs the 900 or so I usually get out of straight-cuts.
> A conversation in Chat last night with NaturalFork Ray got me thinking about the real cost of Theraband. TB Gold in particular since it lasts longer and you can get away with one layer of it as opposed to multiple layers of Black, Blue or Green. I set out to find out the real cost of a set of 107s vs a set of TBG in various cuts.
> Here's the 107s: Staples store link . Call it $8/per box for ease of calculation. 50 bands, 25 bandsets (unless you have a really, really short draw and can use them half-cut), *32 cents per set*, *straight-cut or tapered*. And you have a third of the band left over which you can use to pad the walls of your rubber room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving on, here's the e-bay search result page for TBG: flea bay . Let's say $10 for 6"wide by 6' long, free shipping. I think you can get more for less if you buy the bigger roll but I wanted to keep cash outlays roughly the same.
> I cut my pieces 8" long for my 34" draw. This is what I'm basing my numbers on.
> First a *straight 3/4" cut*. From the piece I specified you would get 36 sets for *28 cents per set *. This would be a fine place to start and with careful tying I don't see why these wouldn't last as long as a set of straight 107s
> If you go with a *7/8"x5/8" taper *you would get the same 36 sets for the same *28 cents per set*. These are very zippy with 3/8" or 7/16" steel and superior to tapered 107s in terms of speed. Longevity unknown but it's a very middle of the road taper at about 3:2 so I wouldn't expect it to be any less than the <400 shots of the tapered 107s.
> If you prefer bigger ammo (1/2" steel, .44 cal lead, 7/16" steel) you could go with a set of *1"x3/4" tapered *bands. You would get 27 sets of these out of your sheet at a cost of *37 cents per set. *I would expect these to work great and last a long time considering the mild 4:3 taper.
> I also appriecate the pain-in-the-ass factor of cutting TB bands vs 107s. I can't put a price on your time, that's up to you. Just throwing it out there. Sometimes things aren't as we think they are.


. Did you say chat? Where?


----------



## Hrawk

A lot of us still chat over at Slingshotleague.com


----------



## Imperial

theres a chat ? i miss the one that used to be on here . thanks for the tip ! you rule as a MOD ! you have my vote for mod of the year .


----------



## Btoon84

this thread has been most entertaining to read : ) Just a little tidbit of relevance, i think MJ mentioned the mat/cutter.... i recently bought a mat/round cutter, and i've gotta say...cutting this theraband is NOT as easy as i thought it would be : P


----------



## M.J

Btoon84 said:


> this thread has been most entertaining to read : ) Just a little tidbit of relevance, i think MJ mentioned the mat/cutter.... i recently bought a mat/round cutter, and i've gotta say...cutting this theraband is NOT as easy as i thought it would be : P


Really?
I just bought a roller cutter over the weekend and have found it exceedingly easy to cut bands. Make sure you hold down the TB with a ruler as you cut it.


----------



## Rayshot

M_J said:


> this thread has been most entertaining to read : ) Just a little tidbit of relevance, i think MJ mentioned the mat/cutter.... i recently bought a mat/round cutter, and i've gotta say...cutting this theraband is NOT as easy as i thought it would be : P


Really?
I just bought a roller cutter over the weekend and have found it exceedingly easy to cut bands. Make sure you hold down the TB with a ruler as you cut it.
[/quote]

Also a table that doesn't flex. I made a table top from a hollow luan door and found that with this door it flexed under the pressure of holding the ruler down. What would happen is the latex would get pulled from under the ruler and create a curved cut leading to substantially uneven cuts. Occasionally the farther from the rigid edge of table, not only a curved cut would happen, but the cutter's center nut, would just barely bottom out on the ruler and just barely not cut through. Moved back to cutting on a non flexing surface, back to straight, clean through cuts.


----------



## Charles

As others have mentioned, I also find it helps a great deal to tape the ends of the Theraband down to the table. Without taping, I found that the end tended to creep under the ruler as I approached it with the rotary cutter.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Btoon84

thanks gents! rulers and tape will be used next time. i'm sure that will eliminate my curved TB cuts.


----------



## cheese




----------

